# Tapas (horrible english, sorry)



## adler (Jan 19, 2002)

There are so many nice people in this forum! I can't belive it. I wish my English were better. As some of you have told, it is good enough, but it is only because I use dictionaries and take painful steps before writihg each phrase.

Many of you ask about tapas. Well, if you ask me, tapas were invented abroad, not in Spain  I mean, "tapa" means "cover", like the thing you put over a pan. In the beginning, when peope went to a bar to have a glasé of wine (standing, not seated on a seat), the put a slice of bread on your glasé, so flies don't go on your glasé. After thar, years later, they put an slice of chorizo or ham on the bread. And after that...Tapas  

Tapas is not exactly a bunch of recipes, it is a philosophy (and a rather unhealthy one, something to keep for a day each month, not more, if you ask me). But it is oh so fun! Yo choose a few bars you like. Note here: only a few areas of Spain are good for "ir de tapas" meaning realy tapas areas; they are mainly in Madrid, Andalusia and Basque Country; BUT most cities in Spain have a district for tapas, you only have to ask!

OK, so you have chosen your favourite bars. Now the usual, tradicional thing is going from one to other, having the "special" tapa of each bar and a small glasé of wine, then to the next one. At the end (after four or five bars), people goes home to have ther middle day meal, or (if you are like me), you think you have eaten enough for the day. If you are not cautious, after the tapas you end very drunk, and then you are laughable 

Not sure if I have been clear enough, but it has taken a lot of pains to write this message. I have TONS of recipes for tapas, and I can share them if you really think my english is understable. Anyway, remeber what is the origin for tapas: ANYTHING you can put on a slice of bread 

Besos!!!

Cristina

Ps.- Not sure, if I post recipes, ¿y should post them to this forum or to other one? Do you think my recipes would be understable with my English?


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Dear Cristina,

Thank you for that wonderful post! I know how difficult it must be for you but you're doing fine!

Don't hesitate to post some words in Spanish if the English words don't come to you right away. There are lots of nice people here who would be more than happy to help translate them.

If you would like to post recipes, the best place would be in the Recipe Exchange Forum.

Thanks again!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Cristina, I would be very interested in your recipes for tapas, and I'm sure many other people would be, too. 

I'm going to move your post to the Recipe Exchange forum where people would expect to find it. You should get many responses, as tapas are becoming quite popular in the States. 

Your English is fine, by the way! Don't worry.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I'd love some tapas recipes! :lips: 


Thanks Cristina!


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Thank you Cristina. I'd love to see some recipes also.

I think that your English is very good and like Anneke said, there are several people who would be glad to help translate if necessary!

Tengo un diccionario tambien!

_edited because I can't spell in either language._


----------

